# You prefer slim or curvy women ?



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

*..................*

..................


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Petite.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Slim.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I prefer slim girls.

They get bonus points if they have big boobs (C cup +) 



Sin said:


> curvy and slim can mean anything post pics for reference


I assumed he meant curvy, as in plus-sized. I'm not sure though...because slim and average size girls can have curves. 

Slim = thin, like this:


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a straight female, but I think clearly defined hips are important. Some skinny girls have no hips and butt. How is that attractive? I also think often times skinny chicks look too fragile. Like you can break them in half.

It's always healthier to be a little overweight than underweight. Having a little bit of meat on your bones looks fine to me, and is healthier in the long run.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Valtron said:


> I'm a straight female, but I think clearly defined hips are important. Some skinny girls have no hips and butt. How is that attractive? I also think some skinny chicks look too fragile. Like you can break them in half.
> 
> *It's always healthier to be a little overweight than underweight.* Having a little bit of meat on your bones looks fine to me, and is healthier in the long run.


Not if you're naturally underweight.

Also, I work my no hips/butt and I will break you in half


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Like this kind of curvy?

Larger assets and not super thin waste line









Or this kind?

Just bigger all over, without realy noticeably larger assets.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like both slim and curvy women. The fact that they are slim or curvy isn't even the biggest factor in whether or not I find them attractive.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Curves.

I didn't like being too slim.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I prefer slim girls.
> 
> They get bonus points if they have big boobs (C cup +)


Oh my goodness...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sameer said:


> Oh my goodness...


What?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Not if you're naturally underweight.


What does that even mean? Everyone has a healthy weight for themselves. I'm saying you're much better off carrying some weight on you than being under your healthy weight. It's dangerous to be underweight.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Valtron said:


> What does that even mean? Everyone has a healthy weight for themselves. I'm saying you're much better off carrying some weight on you than being under your healthy weight. It's dangerous to be underweight.


That's a generalisation. Extra weight is not necessarily better. My BMI tells me that I'm "underweight", but I'm not. I have a high metabolism and thin bones.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Like this kind of curvy?
> 
> Larger assets and not super thin waste line
> 
> ...


..................


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

probably offline said:


> That's a generalisation. Extra weight is not necessarily better. My BMI tells me that I'm "underweight", but I'm not. I have a high metabolism and thin bones.


The BMI is bull****... my friend is underweight according to the BMI but she's healthy. Idk about thin bones being a real thing though.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Slim doesnt mean curvy 
Curvy is not fat as far as i know

slim is not considered attractive in my culture. It is attractive in the west and east asia though 

I would choose curvy if i were a man lol


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Like this kind of curvy?
> 
> Larger assets and not super thin waste line
> 
> ...


This is more of the body type that came to mind when I thought of curvy, not that you were asking me, but:


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sameer said:


> Not the first picture (Larger assets and not super thin waste line) and not the second picture either (just bigger all over). The first picture has slim women,the second picture has curvy women much more than curvy women i mentioned.Ya,they are called big women.
> 
> The curvy women i prefer is either average or somewhat more than that.Like this :


Makes sense.. theres just so many different body types since everyone puts on weight differently. Its hard to judge what would describe what.

I know this wasn't your question, but Im going to post my opinion on guys. I like bigger guys in general.. typically thin or lanky guys are unattractive to me. But when it comes down to it, it doesn't really matter. Just my first impression of what I find attractive. Anything can change after I meet the person. My boyfriend is 5'11 and 250 pounds.. and I like it that way. For women I think being thin is attractive.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Curvy or average. Lady in the first pic OP posted is hot.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> curvy and slim can mean anything post pics for reference


Now i have posted one image in my first post for how i mentioned as curvy.Check that out.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I like slim girls with slender thighs and small hips.



mezzoforte said:


> I assumed he meant curvy, as in plus-sized. I'm not sure though...*because slim and average size girls can have curves*.


This x1000. Even if a girl is thin, she'll still probably have at least _some_ curves. :blank


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think itd be interesting to find the difference in females opinions opposed to males. Sometimes it seems like women can be harsher on other women.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Makes sense.. theres just so many different body types since everyone puts on weight differently. Its hard to judge what would describe what.


*mezzoforte* commented before as --- Slim and average women can also have curves.Actually the curvy women have slightly more curves than the average,that is why they are called as curvy women in my view.Or else when talking about curvy,anyone can point a picture of slim women too but that is not the case.The second picture you posted are called big women or BBW, even though that is also curvy but they are bigger and having more curves.The curvy women i was talking about is slightly bigger than the average as a picture which i showed. But actually some people think that curvy means completely big & fat.They don't know,anyway.



KelsKels said:


> Sometimes it seems like women can be harsher on other women.


Agreed.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Love a big ***.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I assumed he meant curvy, as in plus-sized. I'm not sure though...because slim and average size girls can have curves.


Slim and average women can also have curves as you said which is less.Actually the curvy women have slightly more curves than the average,that is why they are called as curvy women in my view.Or else when talking about curvy,anyone can point a picture of slim women too but that is not the case.The curvy women i was talking about is slightly bigger than the average as a picture which i showed.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I really don't care about weather she is silm or curvy as long as its not into the extremes of either.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Slim or average with small boobs, but it's not important.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think slim with curves in the right places looks best, or just average.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

starsonfire said:


> Slim or average with small boobs, but it's not important.


This ;3


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Average. But it isn't my highest priority- I'm fine with any shape as long as that person is happy and healthy with that shape.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thick. I'm not attracted to skinny girls at all, especially when they don't have an ***. You've gotta have at least a little bit of something to work with.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I prefer slim girls.
> 
> They get bonus points if they have big boobs (C cup +)
> 
> ...












I also just realized Putin looks like a Russian picard :blank


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> That's a generalisation. Extra weight is not necessarily better. My BMI tells me that I'm "underweight", but I'm not. I have a high metabolism and sexy bones.


Fix'd.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer slim - average. Modest features all around. "Curvy" women are gorgeous too though. It's really not important to me.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Both but CURVY makes m go nuts..


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i hate curvyness think its ugly but most ppl think its nice bleh


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Defintely curvy.

Nothing more beatiful than a slim woman with gorgeous buttocks and nice plump breasts. Feminity is lovely.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

probably offline said:


> That's a generalisation. Extra weight is not necessarily better. My BMI tells me that I'm "underweight", but I'm not. I have a high metabolism and thin bones.


I think your weight suits you well from what I have seen in your pictures. It looks natural.

As for the question, I think I prefer slim and average women and the same weight for myself as well.


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

Slim and curvy, as i'm sure slim women are not made out of polygons, and probably have some curves.


----------

